# Monadnock Expandale Baton Instructors Course



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

The North Shore Community College Police Department and Specialized Training Consultants of New England are hosting a One Day Instructor Certification Course in Monadnock Expandable Baton. The course will be held on Saturday March 11, 2006 at North Shore Community College's Lynn Campus from 8am to 430 pm. This course is designed to train in-house instructors to conduct basic programs in the use of expandable batons. Topics include, history, development, research, legal issues, documentation, program implementation, and instructor development.
Cost of the course is $195.00 which includes training, manuel, handouts, testing, evaluation, and national certification. Refreshments and lunch will be provided. Instructor is Martin K Michelman. Pre registration is required. Confirmation and directions will be forwarded upon receipt of application. Please call 617-828-9868 or Email at [email protected]


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Sgt Jack said:


> Email at [email protected]


 Correct Email should be [email protected] Sorry for any confusion....


----------

